# Has anyone Used Roots Organic Pottin Mix??



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 12, 2011)

I sent a friend, to the Hydro Store, to pick me up my normal Happy Frog Soil mix.  He said they were out, but that the owner suggested Roots Organic soil mix.  He brought me one bag to try.  I was just wondering if anyone here has used this mix????

Thanks
HomieHogleg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 12, 2011)

I have used it. I think I got thrip from it, but another friend of mine likes it. It is ok, but not as good as ffof in mho.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Rosebud,
I will run it through my outdoor oven before I use it then.  
Thanks

HomieHogleg


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 12, 2011)

i like it---never any thrip issues---supposed to have everything you ever need for a full cycle---won't hurt to amend it with your own soil recipe


----------



## Ryder (Dec 12, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I have used it. I think I got thrip from it, but another friend of mine likes it. It is ok, but not as good as ffof in mho.


 Its pretty good... Ive used it as well as there 707 formula,  But I always go back to the ffof


----------



## sawhse (Dec 12, 2011)

I use it all the time, I really like it. Not as harsh on my younger babies


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 22, 2012)

I decided to be experaMENTAL once again this summer and try this Roots 707.. I usually use Promix, which has pretty much the same thing as Roots 707.. Any good reciepes for using roots?? or any tips or tricks that needs to be known to get the max quality yield using Roots 707... I talked with a grower that says he plant just str8 into 707bales and water he pulls 1 lb + out of one 3.8 cubit bale... no extra ferts used

Thanks in advanced


Aloha 
SquidyP


----------



## ColoradoLady (Apr 23, 2012)

I used the 707 for my grow last year.  Love it!!!!!!!  No ferts needed. Did use micorize and then molasses twice  during flowering. And increased my grow by a large percent.   I grow outside and in a greenhouse.  Had a few thrips at first but rest of grow was bug free.  I'm growing in it again this year.

I did find that the roots organic was a little hot for seedlings.  happy growing


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 23, 2012)

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> I decided to be experaMENTAL once again this summer and try this Roots 707.. I usually use Promix, which has pretty much the same thing as Roots 707.. Any good reciepes for using roots?? or any tips or tricks that needs to be known to get the max quality yield using Roots 707... I talked with a grower that says he plant just str8 into 707bales and water he pulls 1 lb + out of one 3.8 cubit bale... no extra ferts used
> 
> Thanks in advanced
> 
> ...



Says is key word here  A lb plant will suck down the nutrients. Esp if you want to keep it lush up till harvest.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 24, 2012)

ColoradoLady .. :ciao: im glad to read that it worked well for you.. i always wanted to use 707 ...  best of luck with this seasons grow may it be happy and healthy grow..  Alohas SquidyP 


@nouvellechef  :giggle: ya SAYS.. i still planned on using teas and top dressing.. depending how the plants react..Should I lime 707 or is the ph ok?? and stretching the bales i planned on picking up perlite and adding to the mix...?? 

Aloha 
:ciao: Squidy


----------



## ColoradoLady (Apr 29, 2012)

Squidy....My ph stayed at 7.2 most of grow  with river water........and 707 has plenty perlite i thought.  Happy growing !!!


----------

